# Key repeat on notebook keyboard not working



## DerColonel (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello everybody,

First of all, this is my first BSD installation. So sorry, if the answer to my question is something obvious. At least I couldn't find anything helpful on the forums or the web.

I'm having a little problem with the keyboard on my Thinkpad Helix. I have freshly installed FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE. X is not installed yet.

It seems like key repeat is not working on the integrated keyboard. When I keep a key pressed down the console receives just one key press no matter how long I keep it pressed.
I already set 
	
	



```
kbdcontrol -r normal
```
 and it works perfectly fine with an external USB keyboard.

Any idea on how to trace the source of the problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SKull (Nov 26, 2019)

I think ypu can set that up with 

```
bsdconfig
```


----------



## DerColonel (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank you very much. I actually didn't know about this command. That's good to know!

However, it doesn't help in this case. There was a setting for this in bsdconfig but as before, key repeat works fine with the USB keyboard but does not work with the notebook's keyboard.

It did work with the previous OS as far as I remember. But just to make sure it's not indeed a hardware problem, I will try a Live CD of another OS later.

Any other ideas on how to get this configured or how to find the root cause?


----------



## SKull (Nov 26, 2019)

Maybe this helps:





						rc.conf(5)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				



Specifically:

```
keyrate     (str) The keyboard repeat speed. Set to "slow", "normal",          "fast", or "NO" if the    default    behavior is desired.
```


----------



## DerColonel (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks. I tried this but it still doesn't work. Doesn't it basically do the same thing as kbdcontrol -r ?
(The difference being that it executes on boot?)

Also, I double checked: it works fine in BIOS and in another OS.

The notebook is one of those hybrid things where you can take off the keyboard and use it as a tablet. Could this be related to the issue?

I read about uhidd. Maybe the keyboard is connected via USB when it's docked? However, I don't understand why another keyboard connected via a USB port would work and the integrated one wouldn't... Also I checked the log on ttyv0 after docking/undocking and there is no ukbd device listed. Just ugen and uhub (which are probably the extra USB ports on the keyboard dock. So uhidd is probably not related to this issue?

Edit: I just installed X and it's working in an X session.


----------

